

Encrypt Your E-Mail - edw519
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Encrypt_Your_E-Mail?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
khafra
That article seems a bit confused--for instance, putting AES, a standard, on
the same footing as GPG, a software suite which includes programs which can
use AES, among other algorithms. It also predicts quantum cryptography as an
imminent development, when there's other far more practical ways to defeat
quantum cryptanalysis: <http://pqcrypto.org/>

On the lighter side of future-proofing crypto, here's a little ditty by MC
Frontalot:
[http://frontalot.com/media.php/325/MC_Frontalot_SFTF_%2801%2...](http://frontalot.com/media.php/325/MC_Frontalot_SFTF_%2801%29_Secrets_From_The_Future.mp3)

~~~
sweis
Quantum crypto is not an "imminent development". It's being used in practice
today.

Your might mean that Shor's quantum factoring algorithm is not an imminent
threat to practical cryptosystems.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes

      > Quantum crypto is not an "imminent development".
      > It's being used in practice today.
    

Wow! That's completely passed me by. I'm off to Google for stuff, but I'd
appreciate any references you can cite.

Thanks.

~~~
sweis
Try the top search term under "Implementations":
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=quantum+cryptography>

The Swiss ran a long-distance quantum crypto network this year for over 12,000
hours: <http://www.swissquantum.com/>

I think BT was running a quantum crypto connection over about 50 km over 10
years ago.

------
sweis
This article is confused about several concepts, namely the role of
certificate authorities and the state of quantum cryptography.

